# Pics of my old foster WGSD, Makushla.



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

Jumping on mom and sister.
















Here's all the fur I got off with ONE brushing!








He was 7 when I took him in. I wanted to adopt him, but I lived in a small apt.. I took him to my cousin's with my sis and her dog, so they could run in a fenced yard. I ended up keeping him for a long time. Then, some time after he found his forever home, he ended up getting hip displaysia, and bit someone. (Not while in my care.) I found out he was euthanized, and it crushed me. He was such a great dog... I wish I had had enough room for him, and could've kept him. 

Here's a couple pics of T.O.M. I just found!
















She kisses just like a dog!!








You think we look alike??








These were from right after her spay surgery.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

That story about Makushla was so sad!







She was a gorgeous girl. 

T.O.M is adorable. I loove cats.


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

He* definitely was. I took him everywhere with me.







He was such a classy gentleman, and I just still to this day, can not picture him biting someone!! He didn't really like men, but NEVER showed any aggression...


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

> Originally Posted By: JerzeyGSD
> T.O.M is adorable. I loove cats.


She's the queen of my house, for sure! My apple head, muffin butt. Haha!


----------



## girlll_face (Jun 9, 2009)

I just realized how skinny he looks in that bottom picture!! He was in bad shape when rescued.


----------

